# Vaughn systems/TEFL?



## lala4506 (Mar 16, 2011)

Having continued with my research into teaching English in Spain and booking me and my Partner on a TEFL course here in London as well as initially planning to so the year placement teaching in la linea.

I have now found out about vaughn systems which I briefly heard of before. I am guessing TEFL uses them for the initial 2 week training in Madrid. But vaughn systems says to teach with them you do not need a TEFL or celta or any teaching qualification. Now this is slightly confusing me as to which is the better choice?

Does anyone have any experience with vaughn systems?

Many thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
If you look on this thread at posts 59 - 67 you'll find some information
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain-7.html

And if you do a search, advanced probably better, there may be something else.
Then it's up to you!


----------



## lala4506 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thread didn't give much away apart from the hatred towards a man who does the adverts? I will continue looking just bit confused now. The TEFL qualification paid teaching placement is with vaughn systems, so probably best to get the TEFL.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lala4506 said:


> Thread didn't give much away apart from the hatred towards a man who does the adverts? I will continue looking just bit confused now. The TEFL qualification paid teaching placement is with vaughn systems, so probably best to get the TEFL.


Hatred?
Not on my part. Strong dislike maybe! I don't understand what you say about a man who does the adverts??? He uses a very simple, and very old technique called drilling. 
I've just tried to watch the clip in the thread and it doesn't work. Try this one of his radio show




He's a very clever man who has enough money to put some expensive ideas into action. As I said in the teaching thread, some students do love it and because he has all these different media he's seen as modern and new, but he's teaching methods are anything but. Anyway, that's my opinion.
I'd also like to comment on what you say about "The TEFL". The TEFL isn't a qualification. It just means Teaching English as a Foreign Language. There is the CELTA (Certificate of English Language Teaching to Adults) - Cambridge and the Cert TESOL (Teaching English to Speakers of Other Languages) from Trinity which are officially recognised internationally. If you do another, that may be very good or may not, it might not be recognised so you're risking it in two ways - quality of the course and recognition. And that's not an opinion, it's the way things are.
I hope you've got more information to make your choice now.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

lala4506 said:


> Thread didn't give much away apart from the hatred towards a man who does the adverts? I will continue looking just bit confused now. The TEFL qualification paid teaching placement is with vaughn systems, so probably best to get the TEFL.


I dont think anyone hates him either, but there seem to be very mixed opinions about the company. I know a few people who have worked for them and they were quite negative but I have also read or heard about people who worked for them and felt they were okay but didnt feel the company were entirely honest about how much you could realistically earn and that many people burned out quite quickly due to overwork.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hatred?
> Not on my part. Strong dislike maybe! I don't understand what you say about a man who does the adverts??? He uses a very simple, and very old technique called drilling.
> I've just tried to watch the clip in the thread and it doesn't work. Try this one of his radio show
> YouTube - Beginner's Luck - 07/03/11
> ...


I agree, Pesky, but I understand the OPs only wanted to do it as a stop-gap until they found something in their own profession so they may not care that much about which one they are doing. But as you say, it is a risk and they _may_ find that their opportunities are much more limited without the CELTA or TESOL. 

And although Vaughan do a training course in Madrid, it is _not_ a TEFL qualification but is a method peculiar to Vaughan Systems. And they are not keen on employing people who have the CELTA or TESOL or any TEFL certificate - lest they come up with their own (original) ideas or something I think lol.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> I agree, Pesky, but I understand the OPs only wanted to do it as a stop-gap until they found something in their own profession so they may not care that much about which one they are doing. But as you say, it is a risk and they _may_ find that their opportunities are much more limited without the CELTA or TESOL.
> 
> And although Vaughan do a training course in Madrid, it is _not_ a TEFL qualification but is a method peculiar to Vaughan Systems. And they are not keen on employing people who have the CELTA or TESOL or any TEFL certificate - lest they come up with their own (original) ideas or something I think lol.


Yes, you're probably right Caz. If you only want to do this as a stop gap then it might be an idea. I suppose it just "hurts" when people have this idea of teaching - the idea that it's not a real job, it's just to tide you over . 
But your post is very clear and lays it out like it is so the OP can make his/ her opinion


----------

